# 2008 Frog & Reptile Show



## Slateman (Feb 26, 2008)

Harvey





*Regular Member*
Join Date: Oct-06
Posts: 6 



*Re: 2008 Frog & Reptile Show* 


"The *2008 Frog & Reptile Show* is on again over the three days 2nd to 4th May 2008, at Castle Hill Show Ground. You can look forward to a larger area, more displays, and plenty of food outlets. 

Entries for the *Best In Show* competition are now being taken, and *exhibitors* and *breeders* wanting space at the show should get their orders in now.

If you are interested in volunteering to help out at the show, then please go to the volunteering section in the web site and register your interest.

Please check out the website for all these details and much more www.wildexpo.com.au

Spread the word."

Approved by Administration


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 26, 2008)

There's two threads?


----------



## Slateman (Feb 26, 2008)

yes .


----------



## Hetty (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this 

Is APS going to have a stall?


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 26, 2008)

Hetty said:


> I'm looking forward to this
> 
> Is APS going to have a stall?



The unofficial stall for APS last year was the bar where we had bundy on tap. I think thats where i saw most aPS people hanging around last year 

Shame slatey's fire water wasn't on tap.

Simone.


----------



## Hetty (Feb 26, 2008)

Shame? no offense Slateman, but that stuff tastes horrid


----------



## Shiv1 (Feb 26, 2008)

I went last year with my friends that got me into herp


----------



## Jozz (Feb 26, 2008)

When will I be able to register for the conference? Thanks Slatey


----------



## Gecko :) (Feb 26, 2008)

Cant wait,.. should be a great day!


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm so going  Hope to see most of you there  Will each day be different ?


----------



## mr_muesli (Feb 26, 2008)

nikki, what day do you plan to go on??


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 26, 2008)

As if you'd only go one day! I wanna go all 3!


----------



## Kurto (Feb 26, 2008)

Be there 4 sure. went last year and had a great time. I'm leaving the missus at home though, all she wanted to do last year was go up the road to castle towers!!


----------



## Riley (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah last years was great. 3-4 weeks ago i applied for volunteering they said yes


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 26, 2008)

Riley ,i saw that on their site , but i think i'm too young :cry: 

no idea kai hehe .I'll have to ask my dad


----------



## Riley (Feb 26, 2008)

hm where on the site does it have ages for volunteering?


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 26, 2008)

nah , it doesnt but i mean , who would like an 11 yr old to help out lol pfft


----------



## scorps (Feb 26, 2008)

im sure theyll find a use for you nikki  head elapid handler or something


----------



## Riley (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah i reckon u should ask. im not that much older and they let me volunteer


----------



## lazybuddha (Feb 26, 2008)

so what day would be best to see the most, i have to blot out the day at work so i need to know


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 26, 2008)

So what's the go with animal sales on the day, is it an "ach ja" or is it a "nicht nicht"? I'm pretty sure it is a nicht nicht, but with breeders being allowed to display their breeders and offspring......? Do we have to go for a walk out to the car park or what?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 26, 2008)

Definatly Going


----------

